# Anyone Working On An Ics Port For The D2



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Too soon? I was just curious if anyone was working on this or not or no until the source code is actually released.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You can't really port something you don't have source or compatible software for.

The source code for 4.0 will be available no earlier than mid-December, since it usually takes a month for Google to release the sources for a major overhaul of the OS.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

If we had an unlocked bootloader we could do an sdk port, but we don't so we need the source so we can make it play nice with 2nd init.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

-edit-


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> If we had an unlocked bootloader we could do an sdk port, but we don't so we need the source so we can make it play nice with 2nd init.


I see


----------

